# Anyone have a copy or a link to Csa b365



## jb6l6gc (Feb 25, 2016)

hard to find a copy or pdf of Csa b365. Installation Code for Solid Fuel Burning Appliances and Equipment

Any know a link or have a copy.  Lemme know. Thanks guys. In specific looking to find out what indoor wood furnace ducting configurations are code compliant in Canada. 
My hotblast is installed and inspected to wett no issues with it being in parrallel as an add on. All ducting clearances are above code.  I am replacing it with a drolet heatmax and the installation manual says series and parrallel not authorized in Canada stand alone only. Why would this make any sense nobody could use their house ducts. Any input would be great.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 27, 2016)

As an aside, it bugs me that they make rules, and then charge you fairly big bucks to find out what they are.  I recall it being the same for stuff like electrical.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 27, 2016)

He can always strike up a friendship with the building inspector ... it would be in their library.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Feb 27, 2016)

I've met the county inspector on a couple occasions. I'm not his biggest fan, I think he's pretty lazy. Thanks lake girl 2010 revision should be fine.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 27, 2016)

I know the wood stove/furnace combination (oil) used to be acceptable in Canada as my in-laws had that set-up... 30 years ago.  Wondering if there were too many problems with proper set-up that resulted in the complete ban on them.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Feb 27, 2016)

Typical though rather than amend the code and find a way that people could install proper. Ie.proper backdraft damper and interlock maybe, they just say no. My setup is not Unsafe nor is it operated in any unsafe manner so if I could figure it out I'm sure a bunch of fat cat engineers could. Wait scratch that I've never met an engineer with a shred of real world hands on knowledge. I
Wonder how many people in Canada do have setups that utilize their existing ducting.


----------



## WoodChoppa (Feb 28, 2016)

That code is mentioned in pretty much every wood furnace manual for Canadian installations now but that hasn't prevented a lot of installations that share the duct work between wood and gas from taking place against the code.  Not sure the reasoning behind the code in the first place but whether you can get away with it or not seems to depend on the level of inspection you have to go through.  From my experience a lot of installers ignore the new code but you could run into an inspector who refuses to approve the shared duct work.  Running separate ducting would kill the feasibility of installing any wood furnace IMO.  Exception may be if you have an electric furnace already in place.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Feb 28, 2016)

That's what I have an electric forced air furnace. No gas here


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 28, 2016)

The discussion here pondered that it might be for furnaces with gas or oil fuel sources.  Electric forced air furnace is not the norm...


----------



## WoodChoppa (Feb 28, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> The discussion here pondered that it might be for furnaces with gas or oil fuel sources.  Electric forced air furnace is not the norm...



I can't find a reference to check but I believe it only applies to common duct work with a gas furnace, oil/wood combos have been installed forever.


----------

